# Ultra-Light Reel Recommendations



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I bought a 5' ultra light fishing rod a little while ago but don't have a reel to go with it. What would be a decent reel to go with this? I don't want an expensive one, defiantly not a _cheap_ one, but a good decent reel.


Thanks,


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

For an inexpensive little reel I had good luck with an ABU Cardinal for 30-40$, you can get something like this from Meijers.

The one I had got a lot of use for 2 yrs, toward the end of the second yr it was starting to loosen up but still worked flawlessly.
I used it mostly for Smallies on GT Bay.
It's in the old reel pile now, it's still in decent condition and definitely usable.
It came with a spare spool also.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

You can go with the Shimano Sienna or Pflueger Trion for $30. Theres also the Pflueger President for $40. I would go with the smallest one in any one of those models and spool it with 4# test. I used my ultralights for suckers, sheepheads, and panfish. Even with 4# test I was able to land some big redhorse suckers.


----------



## jasomx6 (Mar 28, 2010)

my buddy uses these little $24 reels by bass pro series reels. I don't remember the name of it, sorry, but they are 10 bearing and feel really smooth. I bought a couple rod reel combos at bass pro last spring called Crappie maxx combo, they held up really well all season and I just put them on my ice poles for the winter. I also can only say good things about the pflueger president reels too, use the larger ones for bass and pike, no experiance witht the ultra lite version but I assume they are all good quality.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I just picked up a Pflueger Trion GX-7 from meijer far $39.00 Put it on my 6'6" ugly stick lt action rod for stream trout. Very nice smooth reel for the $$ but crank handle is very small. Hard to grip sometimes.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Daiwa Laguna LAG1000-5BI... smooooth drag & retrieve, 6 ounces - $40 TYD (Cabelas).
Just got one for one of the relatives, He wanted a light panfish reel.
5 bearings and a bit over 100 yds of 4 lb. I gave him a spool of 8 lb. fused superline and instructions on how to tie a palomar & double uni knot...
He's a happy camper!
:fish2:
RAS


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Might be worth a look for some. It's on sale right now. Normally $21.99.
http://https://www.sportsmensdirect...=1663&osCsid=6389339119a7084a2cb499626c2b710d









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I have one of those ultra lite Trions also, I like the Cardinal better but there is absolutely nothing wrong with the Trion.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Daiwa U.L.'s have always been top notch. the best drags & longevity!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

This is what I have on my 5' St Croix:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Abu-Garcia-...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c69e1e04d


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

pfluegar 6720x president
49.00
can also use braid on this ultra light
i've got 3 i use on my ice fishing reels.land 10 pound walleyes no problem.great drag ..9 ball bearings


----------



## tkelly559 (Jun 6, 2010)

woodie slayer said:


> pfluegar 6720x president
> 49.00
> can also use braid on this ultra light
> i've got 3 i use on my ice fishing reels.land 10 pound walleyes no problem.great drag ..9 ball bearings


I second that I've had mine for 5 years and never had a problem. I used it at least 3-4 times a week on rivers and streams mostly. Definetly the best bang for the buck in my opinion.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Having cut my teeth in regards to spinning reels on a Mitchell 408 I horse traded for over 40 some odd years ago I've been on a Mitchell kick ever since. I have a small collection of older 308's, 408's 300's, 300A's and they have all performed without fail. That being said I purchased a set of Mitchell Avocett 500UL's for icefishing several years ago but have recently started using them on UL rods for the softwater as well. The MSRP on the silver series is $29.99, I found mine on sale at Meijer for $19.99! 

http://www.fishmitchell.com/products/reel/Avocett IV Silver

BTW - I did break my pattern and picked up a couple of very nice older Shimano's from a very well known and much beloved member on this site that do get thrown in the mix every once in a while. My daughter loves the quickfire feature.


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

Diawa 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

woodie slayer said:


> pfluegar 6720x president
> 49.00
> can also use braid on this ultra light
> i've got 3 i use on my ice fishing reels.land 10 pound walleyes no problem.great drag ..9 ball bearings


agree 100%, plus pflueger just updated the pres so you can get the old models for under $40 right now.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Another vote for the president. Landed a good bunch of 20"+ bass on it last summer. 4lb fireline on a 5' ultralight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

